# Looking 4 HO white stripe decals



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey all, I've found nice sponser and number decals now i need stripes. Single stripes, a wide stripe with a thinner stripe beside it, and a wide stripe with a thinner stripe on each side. I have a decent printer can i make my own?? How? Or where can i buy them. thx much, mj


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Check out the Dry transfers made for H.O. Model Railroads, at your local Hobby Shop(one that carries Scale Model Trains). They are easy to use. You will need to meke sure that the area where you will place the has a gloss finish, and you will need to clear coat over them the same as you would with water slides.
Cheers!
Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Thx*

Thx i'll check it out. mj


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Radical decals..or whatever his new name is now, makes great stripes


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Pactra or Parma, one or the other, makes rolls of striping tape. The rolls come with about 8 different widths on the same roll and you can get them in a dozen different colors.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I use the Pactra striping tape as mentioned above.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Or just take some plain white decal paper...*

...and do the desired stripes with an X-acto knife.

For wider stripes I use a transparent ruler and cut them by eye, narrow stripes can easily be made with 2 X-acto blades forced into the grip with pieces of sheet styrene (or cardboard) pressed between the blades (thickness depending on desired stripe width).

For white stripes I prefer the decal paper designed for laser printers - it bends well around edges (hood, roof etc.). Colored stripes I do from larger scale decals (remainders of RC planes decals etc.). Here´s an example:










The black stripes as well as the red squares for the numbers are cut from a black/red/golden German flag decal (intended for use on scale planes´ tails).

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I have also tried the Pactra Striping tape but found it to be a little to thick for HO-1/64th cars. It looks fine on 1/32nd and 1/24th cars.

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, that black Mustang looks GOOD!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> man, that black Mustang looks GOOD!


Thanks!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ragnar said:


> I have also tried the Pactra Striping tape but found it to be a little to thick for HO-1/64th cars. It looks fine on 1/32nd and 1/24th cars.
> 
> Cheers!
> Tom


Agreed. So I ended up using some of it to mark lanes with.  rr


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey all, I've found nice sponser and number decals now i need stripes. Single stripes, a wide stripe with a thinner stripe beside it, and a wide stripe with a thinner stripe on each side. I have a decent printer can i make my own?? How? Or where can i buy them. thx much, mj


Radical Decals (on eBay) has nice stripes. Cheap too.
Dawg


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Slot Dawg said:


> Radical Decals (on eBay) has nice stripes. Cheap too.
> Dawg


 Thanks, I bought a bunch. He has a web-site too. mj


----------

